# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آماده به کار برای طراحی وب سایت و برنامه نویسی PHP هستم ( تهران )

## m.esmaeilzadeh

طراح و برنامه نویس وب سایت هستم , ساکن شهر تهران

از سال 1386 در این زمینه تجربه کاری دارم ( در خلال استخدام در شرکت ها و یا فعالیت پروژه ای )

تمایل به همکاری *فقط بصورت پروژه ای یا نیمه وقت* را در این زمینه دارم

*توانایی های فنی :*

PHP , MySql , Ajax

HTML , CSS , jQuey , javascript

xml , json , SOAP , OOP

Photoshop , WordPress

توانایی کار با وب سرویس ها و درگاه پرداخت بانک ها

تجربه کاری و توسعه فریم ورک های شخصی (شرکتی) و علاقه زیاد به یادگیری فریم ورک های جدید

لطفا برای مشاهده نمونه کارها به وب سایت زیر مراجعه کنید :

http://bugless.ir

برای همکاری با شماره موبایل زیر تماس بگیرید :

09102104507 - اسماعیل زاده ( ساعت تماس : 5 بعد از ظهر به بعد )

*** لطفا پیغام خصوصی داخل انجمن *ارسال نکنید* و یا زیر این تاپیک *سوال نفرمایید* , شاید نبینم و جواب ندهم ***

با تشکر

.

----------

